
Forget Journalism School and Enroll in Groupon Academy - bjonathan
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2010/12/forget-journalism-school-and-enroll-in-groupon-academy/68257
======
kirinkalia
Should have known Groupon had an army of writers that it trains in its
trademark voice. Only recently have I come to appreciate the creativity that
those blurbs demand. But it must get to be a grind after awhile...

